# log in details?



## scobe (Feb 3, 2006)

Johnny,
went to your site to make an order. When I went to checkout, it recognised me as someone else already logged in. Can't remember who. Had to log them out before I could log my own details in. Is this normal? Just making you aware that this gave me their name address & other contact details. 

steve


----------

